# London film School (Jan 2023)



## Zargham Ali Khokhar

Has anyone applied or is planning to apply for the MA filmmaking programme at London Film School? (Jan 2023 session)


----------



## abdulahad

Hey
I’d applied, had my interview as well. Waiting to hear back in the positive, hopefully.


----------



## alessandro

abdulahad said:


> Hey
> I’d applied, had my interview as well. Waiting to hear back in the positive, hopefully.


hey, I'm in the same situation. Do you know how long we have to wait for a response??


----------



## Zargham Ali Khokhar

Hey alessandro, I am expecting a reply by end of September. Share your insta and we can discuss more if you interested. 


alessandro said:


> hey, I'm in the same situation. Do you know how long we have to wait for a response??


----------



## alessandro

Zargham Ali Khokhar said:


> Hey alessandro, I am expecting a reply by end of September. Share your insta and we can discuss more if you interested.


@alucciolomby


----------



## abdulahad

Hey guys
Do update here when the both of you hear back


----------



## Chris W

Please log your application in our database as soon as you can so we can improve our acceptance data. 


London Film School - MA Filmmaking Acceptance Rate






77%

Admitted
10   out of   13   Admitted



23%

*Not Admitted*
3   out of   13   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Logging your application is simply logging your submission date, when you hear back, and some demographic information about yourself. This helps fellow and future applicants tremendously and anything you log is mostly only visible to site members.

Here's all the LFS applications currently in our database. 



			https://www.filmschool.org/applications/add
		


Please let me know if you have any questions on how to do it.


----------



## abdulahad

Hey Chris, 
The intake I've applied for is January 2023. Which intake should I select for that? I do not see an option for Winter 2023


----------



## Chris W

abdulahad said:


> Hey Chris,
> The intake I've applied for is January 2023. Which intake should I select for that? I do not see an option for Winter 2023


For application category? You can add it to Spring 2023 as we don't really have a January application category as I believe that's what's been done in the past. All of the data is entered the same either way.


----------



## Chris W

Our interview with LFS admissions is up:














 How to Get an Offer of Study From London Film School (LFS): Tips From the Admissions, Recruitment, Marketing & Workshops teams (Part 1)


					As the first international film school in the UK, the London Film School is a leader in educating film students on classic and emerging filmmaking techniques. More than 70% of the student body hails from outside the UK, and its master’s degrees produce award-winning directors, screenwriters, and...
				


Alexa P.
Sep 29, 2022
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## Luckylukelurk

Hi! Has anyone received an answer from the selection panel for January intake?


----------



## abdulahad

Luckylukelurk said:


> Hi! Has anyone received an answer from the selection panel for January intake?


Hey

Zargham and Alessandro both have. I haven’t, but I emailed the institute and they said we should hear back latest by the end of next week


----------



## Luckylukelurk

You mean the definitive answer, after the interview, right?
Do you think that means we are not within the preferred group if we didn't receive anything yet?


----------



## abdulahad

Could you share your Instagram? Let’s talk there


----------



## Luckylukelurk

How can I write to you privately?


----------



## abdulahad

Not sure.
If you’re not comfortable sharing it here, I’ll share mine: @abdulahadnaushad


----------



## Luckylukelurk

Thanks, I'll write to you now


----------



## Chris W

Luckylukelurk said:


> How can I write to you privately?








						How do I send direct private messages?
					

We had to limit private messages to Supporting Members and members who have posted a couple of threads to weed out spammers as members were getting porn private message spam. Ew...



					www.filmschool.org
				






abdulahad said:


> Not sure.
> If you’re not comfortable sharing it here, I’ll share mine: @abdulahadnaushad


You should be able to start a PM on FilmSchool.org using this button with them. (You need to be a member for a while or a Supporting Member to weed private message spammers to get button)


----------

